# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Hội bạn đêm phố cổ - hoi ban pho co

## hongmai

Khi nhắc đến Rêu phong và cổ kính chắc chắn nhiều người sẽ nghĩ ngay đến phố cổ Hội An, đây là nơi còn lưu giữ được khá nguyên vẹn những công trình cũng như những nét cổ kính vốn có của nó. Phố cổ Hội An đã đi vào lòng người bao thế hệ và những hình ảnh về nó sẽ là minh chứng cho một nét rêu phong mãi trường tồn.


Nhiều người biết đến Hội An với những dãy phố rêu phong, những ngôi nhà cổ kính, dòng sông Hoài thơ mộng và ngôi chùa cầu bao năm vẫn hiên ngang trước gió sương. Tất cả tạo cho du khách đến với thành phố này những cảm xúc thật khác biệt mà khó nơi nào mang lại được. Tuy nhiên, những điều đó không nói hết lên được vẻ đẹp của nơi này. Hội An sẽ còn đẹp, đẹp đến diệu kì nếu được chiêm ngưỡng nó vào những ngày trăng sáng. Nơi đó không có ánh đèn đường vàng vọt, nơi đó không có tiếng xe nổ khói bụi, mà nơi đó chỉ còn cái lặng của phố, hơi thở của cuộc sống đang chùng chình trôi qua những nếp nhà mờ ảo bên những chiếc lồng đèn đầy màu sắc. Nơi tôi muốn nói đến đây là một phố cổ đêm trằng huyền hoặc.

Đến Hội An vào một đêm rằm có lẽ là điều nhiều người mong muốn, bởi không dễ để có những tour du lịch như thế. Đêm Hội An, nó trút bỏ đi tất cả những cái gì đó nhộn nhịp của phố, nó tĩnh lặng và êm ả. Đi dạo trên phố và ngắm những ánh đèn đầy màu sắc, ngồi nghe gió sông Hoài và thưởng thức một tô cao lầu, ăn một ly chè sen và cảm nhận từng hơi thở của thành phố chìm vào trong ánh sáng mờ ảo của đêm trăng rằm.

_Ngồi bên dòng sông Hoài và thưởng thức một ly chè sen là điều thực sự rất tuyệt vời._

Đến hội An nghe khúc bài chòi, nghe giọng quảng ngân nga như khắc vào lòng người những dư âm thú vị. Đêm Hội An là cả một cái gì đó mới mẻ khiến lòng người phải xao động. Và những điều như thế thật sự rất tuyệt vời, những giây phút như vậy khiến cho tâm hồn ta nhẹ nhàng hơn. Đến với đêm   Hội An để tạm xa những ồn ào phố thị, để lắng lòng trước những xô bồ mà cuộc sống bắt ta phải bươn chải. Cuộc sống không bao giờ nhẹ nhàng và ta phải tự đi tìm cho mình những góc nhìn như thế. 

_Phố cổ lung linh trong ánh đèn lồng đêm trăng rằm._


_Thưởng thức ẩm thực phố cổ bên ánh đèn dầu cũng là nét đẹp thú vị._

_Một góc nhìn sang An Hội, những ánh đèn rất khác._

_Đêm phố cổ, khiến bất cứ ai cũng xao lòng.
_


_Ngẫu hứng với những ánh đèn phố cổ._

Dư âm của đêm phố cổ vẫn còn đọng lại, đôi khi thèm được ngồi bên dòng sông để ngắm những ánh đèn lung linh sắc màu. Những vẻ đẹp của nó vẫn còn đó, những nét văn hóa phố cổ đêm rằm vẫn còn đó. Và nó đang đợi bạn khám phá, đang đợi bạn đến và cảm nhận. Đêm phố cổ bên những người bạn để cảm nhận hết được vẻ đẹp cổ kính nơi đây.

----------

